# Great day on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking some of our customers and friends from the marina today on a 12 hour charter. Finally, the weatherman was right an the fish cooperated. We have had our share of rough weather and slow bites lately but today was like it was supposed to be. It was slick calm and the fish bit every spot we went to. Things went just as you would draw it up. We caught a nice limit of jacks and a limit of grouper and the crew had some sore arms and backs to show for it. We had 5 gags, 15 scamp and rounded out the grouper with a few snowies and yellowedge. A truly great time on the water. 











Sunrise on the way out











Biggest jack of the day











Back at the dock


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn what a pig jake!! What did that beast weigh?? Well done again!!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang, what that AJ weight? Looks huge!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Toad! Damn it man. Nice fish.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm just glad i was behind the wheel instead of on the rail . I mis guessed the weight of that jack big time. I was sure he was over 80 but our scale at the marina said 72.5. I guess it's just been a while since I've seen a good one but it sure is nice to be able to keep them again. It's always a good problem to have when you run out of nails on the fish board!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Thanks guys, I'm just glad i was behind the wheel instead of on the rail . I mis guessed the weight of that jack big time. I was sure he was over 80 but our scale at the marina said 72.5. I guess it's just been a while since I've seen a good one but it sure is nice to be able to keep them again. It's always a good problem to have when you run out of nails on the fish board!


Heck man I think that's a pretty dang good guess. Fine jack for sure.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake, how many of the crew went home with there arms in a cast? There is a couple of arm benders there.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Jake. Thats a fine mess of fish there. I bet you had some happy fisherman that day. Your right, I love to drive and not hold the rod with that beast on the line. Great job as always capt.


----------



## Bigbass12 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Great Fish!*

Nice work! That is one horse of a Jack! I'm having trouble catching the Jacks as a result of all the endangered Snapper....Great fish man.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice load of fish jake.!!!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Now that's a mess of fish right there!!


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

What were those AJ's caught on? I use jigs.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We caught them all on big croakers and mullet


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*nice catch*

Capt,
Please tell me, what became of the fella that reeled up that 72Lb AJ in mid August? Did ya let him pull the anchor, too? Sounds like that guy ought to be nick named "Windless".

Good luck, stay safe, and calm seas


----------

